# (OH) GRHRCH UH Blackpowder's Blazing Red Flame MH QAA



## BLAZE ELAM (Apr 29, 2004)

Blazing Red Kennels Offers Stud Service from:
GRHRCH UH Blackpowder's Blazing Red Flame MH MNH QAA

Flame is a very talented dog passed Master Nationals 2011 2012 2013
Passed Canada grand 2011 and Maryland MN 
Oklahoma grand 2012 and Alabama MN
This year Kansas MN.
Flame is top notch hunting partner also.

Go to our web site for Info on Flame (www.blazingredkennels.com) or (www.huntinglabpedigree.com)
OFA Hips Excellent
Elbows Normal
Eyes normal 
PRA clear
EIC Clear 
CNM Clear


----------

